# Exo Terra waterfall pump broke



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

Was fine for about half hour, then just stopped working...

Anyone else have this?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

just take it back to the shop and get them to replace it .. 

the pumps are mass manufactured so a few faulty ones may slip through the net.. 

what has broken on it by the way 

on the 2 i had the centre spindle came away from the mountings 


alan


----------



## mirrorpad (Mar 9, 2009)

i had one in a tank which had soil as my substrate which always blocked the pump. always had to clear it. are you sure it's not just blocked?


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

mirrorpad said:


> are you sure it's not just blocked?


um yes cleaning it wasthe first thing I did

I can't take it back I got it frmo a forum member on here, hope they replace / refund me though


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you checked the fuse??


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

you can buy tiny pumps on ebay for about £5.00 they are much better than the ones that come with the waterfall.
P


----------

